# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Omphalina pyxidata

## Azuer

_Omphalina pyxidata_ es una setilla que crece entre el musgo en lugares abiertos y que suele pasar desapercibida por su pequeño tamaño. Presenta un sombrero en forma de embudo, deprimido en el centro, de colores marrones u ocráceos que palidecen mucho al secarse.

----------

HUESITO (20-dic-2014),Los terrines (20-dic-2014),willi (22-dic-2014)

----------

